
Key Binding Home/End, Shift+Home/End on MacOS - karmakaze
https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/16135/remap-home-and-end-to-beginning-and-end-of-line
======
karmakaze
TL;DR create ~/Library/KeyBindings/DefaultKeyBinding.dict containing:

    
    
      {
            /* Remap Home / End to be correct :-) */
            "\UF729"  = "moveToBeginningOfLine:";                   /* Home         */
            "\UF72B"  = "moveToEndOfLine:";                         /* End          */
            "$\UF729" = "moveToBeginningOfLineAndModifySelection:"; /* Shift + Home */
            "$\UF72B" = "moveToEndOfLineAndModifySelection:";       /* Shift + End  */
      }

